# MonkeyBasic - Sharon, MA



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Last night we had a great turn out&#8230; over 200 ToTs and went through nearly 500 pieces of candy! (I'm generous  )

Here are some pictures and a few videos from last night:
http://photos.bairos.net/Halloween/4887655


----------

